# Looking for a Starduster to be at Oshkosh this summer



## Chad Jensen (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi all,

I am working on the Homebuilt in Review schedule for the show this year, and I'd like to see if anyone is bringing their Starduster (or Too) to Oshkosh that would be willing to have it on display in the Homebuilders Hangar for a half day AND talk about it for an hour or so.

Takers?

Thanks!


----------

